# Dudley; July 1997 / June 2nd, 2009



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

It's with that missing piece of my heart that I have to report the passing of Dudley the Pit/Terrier/Terrorist mix, Piper's pal and my "Bud". 
In the last 3 weeks I had noticed he seemed to tire easily, but at that time, unknown to me, there was something more insidious going on inside him. 
Last week, after a camping trip, he seemed more tired than usual, I noticed he even seemed to loose strength when crushing his favorite raw chicken wings. This past Saturday & Sunday he didn't finish his food, and Monday he didn't eat his breakfast. His lower body seemed bloated, and when I got a very dark urine sample it was off to the vet, pronto.
Little did I know this would be his last full day. 

A large mass around the area of his spleen was detected and apparently had ruptured filling his lower abdomen with blood. He had also gone critically anemic which required 150ml of transfused blood to strengthen him up for surgery. 
Before he was put under, kinda expecting the worst, I told him to look for the doggies. It was something I used to tell him whenever we went to the dog park here at home or doggie day care when we spent last summer in Wisconsin. 
The spleen & tumor were successfully removed with no evidence of any other affected areas. 
As it was, there was no spreading and the decision was made to let him recover. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Sometime during the night, perhaps around 3 or 4 am, Dudley went for his final journey to be "with the doggies".

His body now belongs to the earth, his presence is on silent paws, 
his spirit with the stars, his memory in my heart.

Bill (WLR) & Piper



Picture dates in order: 5/24/09, 12/05, 11/08, 10/08, 2/09


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so,so sorry,he was beautiful.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Farewell, Dudley. What a handsome boy. Love those giant bat ears he had, esp. the one with the comma in it


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

I am so sorry, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Dudley.
Run free...play hard....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge Dudley.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry for your loss . . . play hard with the doggies sweet Dudley.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, wow that brought tears. He reminds me so much of my Katie dog. 

I'm so very sorry for his loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss of Dudley!!! Such a cute boy and looks like he had alot of character. Prayers that your memories will help to heal your heart. Give Piper a big hug.
Run Free Sweet Dudley!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear about you loss.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Dudley.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

so sorry for your loss of Dudley, what a cutie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dudley*

Dudley-I love that name and I am so sorry, Bill.
Dudley looks like such a sweet, angel!
Knowing he belonged to you I know he was loved and you will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Dudley. He has such a friendly face! These good friends are not here long enough.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh ****, I am so sorry.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

RIP Sweet Dudley...Play hard at the bridge.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im sorry for your loss..RIP Dudley!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your pal. He had such a sweet face, those big ears probably always listening for your voice, thos big eyes watchingfor you.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of Dudley. What a sweet looking boy. Now he can play with all the doggies he wants.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, run free sweet Dudley.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Dudley its so hard when we loss our best friends play at the bridge with all the other lovely angels at the bridge


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I am so sorry about Dudley...he was a beautiful dog. The great memories will carry you through this hard time.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss.Thanks for sharing your photos of Dudley.RIP Dear Dudley


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Bill, I'm so sorry about your Dudley. He got to camp and eat his raw chicken wings. Some of his favs. I'm sure he understood you loved him as he went to find the doggies. Hugs to you today.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP, sweet Dudley. Play softly with 'the doggies'


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Dudley.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Dudley was a looker. Love those ears! Godspeed Dudley!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. I love Dudley's terrier ears and face. Look for the doggies, Dudley. I know you'll have lots of new friends to keep you company until your dad joins you.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Aweful to hear........So sorry. Dudley was a cutie, love the name too.
You are in my thoughts,
Yvette


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Dudley - sadly many times the last battle cannot be won.

Run free, play hard with new doggies and sleep softly Dudley


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of dudley - He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw poor Dudley. Hope he found all the doggies. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. Dudley had such an expressive face. Run free precious boy.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Dudley.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Thankyou all for your kind words and thoughts from the UK, Austrailia, all points in between and for those of you who have only read the posts. 
I find myself doing the same thing. 
The thoughts are there, but the words are difficult to express.
I am trying to pack for a short vacation where I do radio support and photography with the STPR road rally in Wellsboro, Pa this weekend. I usually do well with packing but this time my mind is mush thinking about Dudley. 
Also those feelings of guilt and the what if's keep rearing their ugly heads. 
It all boils down to I had no idea what was really going on. 
Yes, I will get another companion for Piper....I feel badly when I have to leave her alone. I can tell she is sad, or perhaps she's just picking up on my feelings. She has made several trips down to the basement to where I kept Dudley before his burial. She sniffs the area, backs away with her tail down.
It's too quiet here after being used to some kind of commotion going on between them.
Piper will be staying with her sister Ginger and Auntee Julie for the next couple days which will be good for her, and I'll be out in the woods of Pa with crazy people who drive cars 80mph down dirt roads with hair pin turns.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I missed this earlier. I am so sorry for your loss. He was adorable!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Just caught this. So sorry for yours and Pipers loss.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. What a sweet precious pupper he was. Rest in peace sweet Dudley.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

"His body now belongs to the earth, his presence is on silent paws, 
his spirit with the stars, his memory in my heart."

This is a beautiful remark and way to remember him. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Farewell sweet Dudley ~ RIP
With caring thoughts

​


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a handsome buddy. My thoughts are with you and Piper...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Play hard at the bridge Dudley. So sorry for you're loss!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rip*

RIP, sweet Dudley.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I recieved this very touching note today signed by many of the staff from Ruffin It Resort in Madison, Wisconsin.

The first picture is from my cell phone and the screen shot is from one of their web cams.

.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

It does warm your heart, to know how much people cared and took the time to express their thoughts about your sweet Dudley. Thinking of you at this difficult and sad time.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - you have my condolences. I'm in tears and I never even knew him. Go get 'em Dudders!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh look at those velvet soft ears.. such a sweetie. I am so sorry for your loss of Dudley. It is evident how much he was loved by many.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

And there's more.........

Dear Bill:

My computer crashed and I had to go buy a new one. Just got finished hooking it up, only to find your sad news on Dudley, I am so, so sorry. I can so completely relate to the missing piece of your heart and to your grief. It's like losing one of our children, I do not believe Bill, that a love like we shared with our pups ever 'dies'. There's no way it can.
It's too powerful and it goes on into eternity. I absolutely believe that your Dudley is at the Rainbow Bridge with my Dallas (Australian Shepherd) and the two are chasing butterflies and rolling in the grass. Dallas has shown Dudley all the tennis ball bushes and they take turns fetching and playing with them. They're both healthy and young again and are just passing time playing together as they wait for you and I to join them. 

The Guardian Angels hold a Candlelight Memorial for the pups that we have lost. We will be honoring Dudley in our next one, The date has not yet been announced, it should take place within a few months. While you will not be able to actually attend it, you will be notified of the date and times so that you can light a candle for him as well. Then within a day or so, you can go on line and see the ceremony. We have Guardian Angels all over the States and around the world who will light a candle in Dudley's honor. 

Bill, my heart aches for you. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Sadly, 

Linda Peterson, Angel Dallas and DAX
Canine Epilepsy Guardian Angels
www.Canine-Epilepsy-Guardian-Angels.com


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

SO sorry about Dudley, but I know you will see him again.
Dudley is playing with my Munchkin, Mimi and two Gizmos!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry for your sad news...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bill,
I am so sorry you lost Dudley. He sure was a cute happy looking boy.
I too beat myself up with the "what ifs", but it boils down to we do the best we can.
I hope your pain is easing and you have a new one to love.


----------

